
An overview of the demise of Nortel Networks and key lessons learned - luu
http://sites2.telfer.uottawa.ca/nortelstudy/
======
matt__rose
This study was big news here in Ottawa, as it was Nortel's R&D HQ. The demise
of Nortel decimated tech employment here.

